# Clippers sign Ricky Davis



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/rdavis_080728.html

I personally wanted wells but still good depth which I havent seen in forever. Good Signing by the Clips:smoothcriminal:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"If you cant say anything nice then dont say anything at all"--Mom


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

damn it. what happened to wells? 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MezCclCSjNw 

ughhh


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm sort of disappointed we didn't get Bonzi Wells and now, its all but certain we won't chase Devin Brown, but Ricky is a pretty solid addition. Our 2nd unit seems pretty solid so far with Hart-Gordon-Ricky-Thomas-Powell. Hopefully the contract isn't longer then two years and we retain Q.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Offensively, its a good addition.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well he has had his far share of troubles but the Clippers got him cheap! No word on the details yet but it has to be in the neighborhood of what Azubuike was offered since that is all about the Clippers had in cap. For the price it is a good move, time will tell if attitude-wise if it is good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Good guy to have on the court with Baron, solid addition


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I really don't have high expectations for Ricky Davis on our team so as long he's competent (and his contract isn't outrageous) I'll try not to complain.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

M-Blade said:


> I really don't have high expectations for Ricky Davis on our team so as long he's competent (and his contract isn't outrageous) I'll try not to complain.


I think his contract is going to be 3/9 or worst 3/10. I think the Clippers can only offer 3 million in starting salary.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

> The Los Angeles Clippers announced on Monday that they signed free agent Ricky Davis. Sources told ESPN.com's Chad Ford that *the deal was for two years and $4.7 million with an opt out clause for Davis after his first year.*
> 
> "We believe he will be a good addition," Clippers vice president of basketball operations Elgin Baylor said in a statement. "His versatility and ability to shoot from the outside will spread the floor and help our low post players."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3508759


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice. 2/4.7 for Ricky is a bargain.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow that is dirt cheap. If he sucks or causes trouble he will be really easy to move or cut. In all likely hood he will opt out but who cares for that price that is a good buy for the Clippers.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah it's really hard to disagree with that price no matter how much one dislikes his game.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

he'll help are shooting thats for sure


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Not bad....basically a one year contract. He will most likely opt out after a good year playing with Baron Davis. We will need his scoring off the bench. We couldnt put the damn ball in the basket 2nd half of last season. Ricky D will solve that problem. I think he is a underrated passer.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We still have a little money left. Are we gonna sign Q Ross or Livingston?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn might as well have signed him for 2 years, he will prob out man 
and like i have always said ANY SHOT is a good shot in my opinion 
cuz damn i get so annoyed that instead of getting up a good shot WE JUST TURN THE BALL over
with davis we are assured he puts up a shot hahaa
and with cuttino baron camby n kaman (depends how gordon pans out defensively) i think defensively we are coo even better if we somehow can keep Q Ross but i doub it 
ITS OFFENSE that we need and have needed for so long 
and we just got it 
no whenever we get in those stretches that we cant make anything we can give the ball to baron davis al....hell maybe even Kaman

This is exciting an ok rebound after not getting azabuike
and for those that get mad at signings.....ive said it like a million times but really...dont you guys think we should just get happy at ANYTHING we do? 
i mean really....since the season we signed cuttino n sam what other season has been like this one?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> We still have a little money left. Are we gonna sign Q Ross or Livingston?


if its our last possible move i think we would be better off with Q than with livingston


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if its our last possible move i think we would be better off with Q than with livingston


I completely agree. I want to see Livingston return because he was one of my favorite players (when healthy) but the fact of the matter is that Q can do so much more to help this team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Signing because the team needed another back-up wing and he is for sure an upgrade over Thomas on Defense at the 3 position. Gives another offesive threat which is always a good thing to have. Hopefully he is coming with the right attitude.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if its our last possible move i think we would be better off with Q than with livingston


I think we need another solid legit big before we go after Q since I believe we still have his rights. A backup unit of Jordan/Powell/Fazekas is pretty...weak. Anyways, our updated depth chart I believe would be:

Baron Davis | Jason Hart | Mike Taylor
Cuttino Mobley | Eric Gordon | 
Al Thornton | Ricky Davis | Marcus E. Williams
Marcus Camby | Tim Thomas | Nick Fazekas
Chris Kaman | Josh Powell | DeAndre Jordan

I say let's sign a vet PF, push Marcus down to SG and Thomas picks up the garbage time at the F positions.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good signing especially for the terms, only 2 years with a player option for next year, which means he is basically in a contract year, since he's gonna wanna get more money on the market next year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

When I first read the title of this thread I was a little concerned, but now that I see what they got him for all I can say is...wow! He's a proven offensive weapon and if for some reason it doesn't work out this year, he's gone! I love this signing.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Now, THIS i have no problem with. I was hoping to hold out for a star, but if you have a chance to get ricky davis for 2 million dollars then dang yes you do it. This is not a lateral move. Ricky davis is better than thornton, mobley, and gordon so this move makes us a better team.

Wow. what an off season for the clippers.

Im kind of surprised davis couldnt get twice or three times that in europe.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Damn that is cheap.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Unbelievably cheap. I guess he didn't end up getting any killer offers from Europe after all. He's only 28 and coming off a season where he averaged 14 pts, 4 reb, 3 ast and 1 spg and the Clipps got him for 1/3 the MLE? Now I'm actually kind of happy the Warriors matched Azubuike's offer sheet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup. davis > azubuike


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> I think we need another solid legit big before we go after Q since I believe we still have his rights. A backup unit of Jordan/Powell/Fazekas is pretty...weak. Anyways, our updated depth chart I believe would be:
> 
> Baron Davis | Jason Hart | Mike Taylor
> Cuttino Mobley | Eric Gordon |
> ...


I wonder if the Knicks are willing to trade David Lee.....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's not that cheap for a player who had a PER of 12 last year.That's scrubbish efficiency there and if you look at his overall numbers it's pretty clear that Davis was just horrendous in Miami and this contract reflects the effect that it's had on his value.If he plays like that next year he won't be opting out because he won't be getting a better offer.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the only players im worred about are fazekas and williams
i think everyone else will play well 
then again Williams might thrive if we play an UPTEMPO game and he can knock down the open shots
baron at the point davis and Al on the wings on a fast break? 

niiiice!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Good signing. Regardless of how stupid and inconsistent he might be at times, you can't argue against aquiring a guy of Ricky's talent at $4.6 mil over 2 years.

A good consolation for the Warriors matching on Azubuike.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

only if we could somehow pry away andary blatche from the wizards....great shotblocker, good rebounder, good overall offensive player who can back up the 3,4,5 positions....very young player with tons of upside who came straight out of highschool....the wizards will not be able to resign him because i'm pretty sure they have three very expensive players in arenas/butler/jamison....


blatche has so much potential....would be the missing piece and someone that can be part of foundation along with jordan/gordon/thornton...


----------

